# Azomite powder



## CrunchMama (Jan 29, 2005)

Any NT'ers out there taking Azomite powder? I haven't seen it at Whole Foods or at the garden center (SF mentioned that it is also used as a soil amendment). Just wondering if it's worth searching out.

Thanks,
Danae


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

I follow NT loosely and have used Azomite (now called A-Z minerals I believe) and also the liquid, MiVita minerals...I havent used them for awhile and am getting some this week,,,I've been feeling the need for a mineral supplement for a while now, it definitely cannot hurt,,,I use the A-Z because we can get them locally at a fair price. I do remember getting a boost from them...I felt more grounded...eating dirt would have that effect I suppose


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

I haven't found it anywhere, and the other minerals supplements are expensive. I seem to need them, though.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

we got ours yesterday...a bottle of powder (1#) and liquid (QT) was $29 total...ours came from here, you can order from them...they are a family run business,,,good people.


----------



## CrunchMama (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystic~mama*
I do remember getting a boost from them...I felt more grounded...eating dirt would have that effect I suppose









That's true! We were at a local botanical garden yesterday and a friend was explaining to us what a butterfly we were watching was doing. It was standing in a muddy patch of dirt and she said it was "puddling', which means it was absorbing minerals from the dirt. Learn something new every day! Butterflies are smarter (instinctually) than us when it comes to taking care of themselves!
Thanks for the link to the minerals. So A-Z powder is now what they call azomite? Does anyone know where I can get a big bag to use as a soil amendment for my garden edibles? Or maybe some thing similar at the garden store.

Thanks!


----------

